

Stop Breaking the Web - bevacqua
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/stop-breaking-the-web?

======
technojunkie
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8535650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8535650)

